# Patio Furniture



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Letitia and I were doing the rounds today of B&Q, Hombase etc looking for new garden furniture. I am in a dilemma as to whether our prosepective purchase is a short term fix which needs to get us through this and next Summer, or whether to splash out more money with a view to shipping it with our other possesions.

In general terms, how do prices and quality of patio furniture in Cyprus compare with the UK?


----------



## Stretford_Ender (Jun 12, 2012)

From our somewhat limited - 4 weeks - exposure to Cyprus prices for garden furniture etc, I would say prices here are 25% higher than UK. Not sure about quality, as there are different levels as in UK. For example, we bought cushions for sun loungers at 35 EUR each, which seemed to be the going rate (in Paphos anyway).


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks Ian,

There is a huge range of garden furniture available in the UK (which is perverse given the poor weather we get). All my planning now seems to revolve around our move late next year to Cyprus, and it's useful to know what is worth bringing over and what isn't.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

It depends if you mind second hand.....? There is a new posting soon at the bases and folk are selling up ready to move on. Sometimes bargains to be had.

Also, paying a lot for furniture that won't last in the sun, I have found how quickly it soon looks faded which is to be expected in the temperatures we are having now.....sorry!!


----------



## H&S (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi David, we were in a similar situation to you last summer trying to decide what to send in a container. In our limited experience though, I reckon for a similar quality outside furniture, it is slightly cheaper in Cyprus. We found a good choice/reasonable prices in the Anavargos DIY store, especially for those rattan-type sofa /chair/ table sets. It will be one of our first shopping trips when we arrive next month


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Geraldine said:


> It depends if you mind second hand.....? There is a new posting soon at the bases and folk are selling up ready to move on. Sometimes bargains to be had.
> 
> Also, paying a lot for furniture that won't last in the sun, I have found how quickly it soon looks faded which is to be expected in the temperatures we are having now.....sorry!!


Thanks Geraldine,

We have 18 months left in the UK, and will therefore miss the boat on the current base changes, but many Service people on postings abroad tend to sell their unwanted/immovable stuff to their replacements anyway.

We bought our current hardwood table and chairs about 10 years ago, and every year has taken its toll, but even though I have cleaned and oiled it every year, it has now reached the point where I need to bite the bullet and replace it. For us, it’s the rain and damp (all year round in Belfast!) which makes it deteriorate. I was surprised, therefore, to read your response about the effect of the sun – although it makes perfect sense, I just had not thought of this! 

We have now narrowed our choice to powder coated aluminium, a plasticized type of rattan or hardwood again, – each of which has a different price tag – hence the original question. I wouldn’t mind splashing out if I was getting something that would last – especially if it was more expensive to purchase items of similar quality in Cyprus.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

We brought a wooden table and chairs with us and oil them most years and they are coping. We also have powder coated items and they fade very quickly so need to be spray painted.

The rattan seems to come in different qualities here as I have seen things which seem old but durable and others where the rattan is falling apart.


----------



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

And not all plastic is UV resistant and goes brittle


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

David,

Might I suggest that you look into covers for your outdoor furniture - no matter if its plastic/wood/metal etc. - as it helps with protecting from both strong sun and wet conditions. Also maybe think about storage, what will you do with it in the colder/wet months when you may not want to sit outside? What you buy may depend on how much space you have available for storage.

Just some thoughts


----------

